

WWDC selling out fast =  WWDC is broken - zdw
http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/03/on-wwdc-now-being.html

======
zdw
Hmm... HN's post page changed the != to an = in the post title, which totally
misrepresents the content...

Time to use "ne" in the future...

------
michaelpinto
Maybe have WWDC twice a year, and maybe hold that event outside California —
the east coast, europe or asia to let others join the party!

------
schraeds
Is Google I/O broken for selling out in hours?

